# Question about Brakes for 1995 Maxima.



## tpope1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a 1995 Maxima GLE (200k miles and still goin strong) and need new brakes (front and rear pads and rotors)

Are the OEM parts Brembo ?

Any suggestions on where to buy OEM Pads & Rotors ?

Most of the sites I visit have different brands under OEM.

The dealer quoted me $74 front pads, $56 rear pads, $112 front rotors, and $104 rear rotors.

Is this a decent deal or should I buy online ?

Thanks,

Terry
Chicago


----------



## nafddur (Oct 19, 2007)

Any aftermarket auto parts store (like Auto Zone) will have brake pads and rotors for a 95 Max at prices cheaper than the dealer. Especially with a car that old, there is really no reason to use OEM or performance brake parts (unless you are trying to autocross it, of course).

I've done pads on my 95 Max a couple of times - a set of decent pads (NOT the cheapest available) runs $20-$30 for front or rear. And some of these still have a lifetime warranty, so when they wear out you get free replacements.

But the dealer price you quoted for rotors doesn't sound too bad (for two). I paid $110 for both front rotors 4 years ago.

And rotors and pads are simple to change.


----------

